# New Raxles Axles!



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

Well after breaking two OEM axles at my cost of 420 bones a piece i finally admitted defeat on behalf of VWOA in the axle department.
I made a few calls around and it seems Raxles, was the only game in town making a set, and even they have only had them available for about 5 days i was told. The guys down there were great, very nice and explained everything, to ease my uneasy feeling about anything but OEM, im a tech, i have a problem i know. They showed up tonight and I installed it, good instructions, all new hardware, Nord locks for the bolts for extra safety, and the most bad ass axle i have ever seen. I dont think I could break this thing if I try. Now all I need to do is get myself a new clutch, and my drivetrain will be beefed up and ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll post up some pics later I guess


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (BigBlockBug)*

Are they rated at oem standard (horspower handling capability wise)?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (malezlotko)*

supposedly rated for 500+hp, we will see if i can brake them, but from the look of them I dont think I can
I got the craziest ones they made


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

High hp axles make me nervous. How much are stock axles? I think I'd rather snap an axle than something more expensive, i.e. tranny/diff ect.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (Flite)*

I'll try and brake them for you..... R compound tires on the way


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Well let me know how it goes. If I can find a set, I'm going tun BFGoodrich's radial slicks.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Well after breaking two OEM axles at my cost of 420 bones a piece i finally admitted defeat on behalf of VWOA in the axle department.
I made a few calls around and it seems Raxles, was the only game in town making a set, and even they have only had them available for about 5 days i was told. The guys down there were great, very nice and explained everything, to ease my uneasy feeling about anything but OEM, im a tech, i have a problem i know. They showed up tonight and I installed it, good instructions, all new hardware, Nord locks for the bolts for extra safety, and the most bad ass axle i have ever seen. I dont think I could break this thing if I try. Now all I need to do is get myself a new clutch, and my drivetrain will be beefed up and ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll post up some pics later I guess

nice stuff last time i called him after breaking 4 axles he told me he didnt have any axles for my our cars in so i was basically **** out of luck. the guy was totally awesome though and said he will come up with something stringer than stock. so r they beefed up axles or someting stock just a lol different?


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (hiatussk8rs)*

Raxels have a great rep over in the Passat world.
Really the only company I would trust.
Great service and very efficent.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (BigBlockBug)*

You broke stock o2m axels? Or are you using diff ones? I have heard they they are tough as hell and your running ~stock power levels ... That kinda suprises me. Or am I missing something?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (PhReE)*

I have completely exploded two inner drivers side joints, and one outer pass. side.
I have replaced them with OEM axles everytime, until now...
and I have spent 420 at my cost each axle, the upgraded totally redesigned custom built axles from Raxles only cost me 350$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so far, VERY impressed


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (BigBlockBug)*

Really how did you break them? You arent running FI are you ?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (PhReE)*

i will say the same thing i said to my buddy when he asked me how I broke them...
my right foot
kidding, i really dont abuse the car or race or do 5 grand clutch drops. Just being low, and driving spiritedly I guess... and in 120 degree weather


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (BigBlockBug)*

Hmm thats interesting. I am not knockin on you or dissing you or anything I am just suprised because from everything else I have read I have heard they are pretty stout. Oh well I guess thats what I get for reading the tex


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Hmm thats interesting. I am not knockin on you or dissing you or anything I am just suprised because from everything else I have read I have heard they are pretty stout. Oh well I guess thats what I get for reading the tex









i have the same problem broke alot of them already cause of the weak inner cv joint. i guess its cause of the lowering and the sprited driving i do just like bigblockbug does


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (PhReE)*

Sometimes its not the axles fault. One time after having the driver's side replaced, it came loose while I was going 80mph on I-95 and fell off. Bolts just backed themselves out I as told. Then they had the nerve to try and charge me for it because it was abuse. Guy changed his tone when he found out it just fell off after they replaced it already.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! ([email protected])*

hahahahah
nice, i torqued all mine in sequence everytime, and replaced the bolts every second time i took them off, or else put new ones in with new axles. mine were just inner joint failures verytime.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
so far no issues at all with the new Raxles axles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sometimes its not the axles fault. One time after having the driver's side replaced, it came loose while I was going 80mph on I-95 and fell off. Bolts just backed themselves out I as told. Then they had the nerve to try and charge me for it because it was abuse. Guy changed his tone when he found out it just fell off after they replaced it already.

hahhaa yeah thats happened to me too. that the reason why i dont go back to a certain dealer anymore


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sometimes its not the axles fault. One time after having the driver's side replaced, it came loose while I was going 80mph on I-95 and fell off. Bolts just backed themselves out I as told. Then they had the nerve to try and charge me for it because it was abuse. Guy changed his tone when he found out it just fell off after they replaced it already.

Funny that happened to me too, on the freeway. Accelerating onto the freeway, bam, glide to side of road, try to acclerate, not movin. I thought I grenaded the clitch or something lol.


----------



## cosmosis (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (BigBlockBug)*

Mardi is the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-T-


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (cosmosis)*

Im with flite on this one...if these are workin out well for u i might go out and grab some slicks


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (mjille)*

I just snapped mine. Had it fixed and got around the corner and BAM, broke another. My VF kit is not even in yet. They said they think I am too low in the front.


----------



## uKNOwhoIiz (Jan 16, 2006)

oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaayeaaahhhhhhh boy-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee if u ain't rubbin u ain't dubbin!
?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (uKNOwhoIiz)*

if you are low, the lunge measurement from VW is too much, and on hard articulation the torque tube desing runs out of room, and the inner spline smack into the outer CV cup, and boom, broken joints...
The Raxles axles fix this, and they are pretty burly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

I will have to look into them. Here is a pic of my car for reference.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Medic83)*

Pffft youre not low


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

The pic actually makes it look higher than it is. For NY streets, I am pretty low. I will order Raxles tomorrow. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Medic83)*

These things are solid!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Medic83)*


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_...I made a few calls around and it seems Raxles, was the only game in town making a set, and even they have only had them available for about 5 days i was told. The guys down there were great, very nice and explained everything, to ease my uneasy feeling about anything but OEM, im a tech, i have a problem i know. They showed up tonight and I installed it, good instructions, all new hardware, Nord locks for the bolts for extra safety, and the most bad ass axle i have ever seen. I dont think I could break this thing if I try. Now all I need to do is get myself a new clutch, and my drivetrain will be beefed up and ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll post up some pics later I guess

I need some 02A axles to hold 500-600 HP. What stage or model did you get & what was the price? Can you refer me to who you spoke with?


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (HOTSKILLET98)*

I am sure they can help you. http://www.raxles.com. Marty the owner usually answers the phone.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (Medic83)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (BigBlockBug)*

To those who have snapped axles - how low are you? 
Now you have me all worried - I'm only 1.5" lower then stock... But I'm supercharged. I suppose I should pick up a pair of axles before something happens?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (MeiK)*

To answer your question, thats a paper flyer wedged in between my fender and tire... wedged.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (BigBlockBug)*

now im worried too. im tuckin front and back tires. 
and i finally busted an oil pan the other day








well i guess if mine breaks then ill just go this route since its cheaper and better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (platinumedVR6)*

Well I am not as low as BigBlockBug, but my front wheels are pretty tucked. I would definitely recommend getting them. I just got a VF kit myself and the axles are holding up great.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_thats a paper flyer wedged in between my fender and tire... wedged.

damn! lol Mine:








I figure I should whore these - I just got 'em. I don't think i'll have any problems too soon - I just put the rims on and the axles and boots look straight. No rubbing on the FSB thank god. Still - I'll keep them in my "to buy" list








And yes - my car IS lowered - but in that pic I had JUST jacked it down - so it's siting 1/2" high


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (MeiK)*

Looks good. I have the same wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nota1.8t (Mar 29, 2004)

I put about 20k on my axles before one snaped







i am on H&R coils. front was a tiiight 1 finger. about to lower it again for the summer and i am going to place my order for a new one soon.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (nota1.8t)*

how hard is it to do the axle yourself?
my cv is gone and im having doubts itll be warrantied and im not going to pay for an oem one if its just going to do it again.
and if i bought the raxle axle id just put it on myself.
my car for reference..or cause im a whore?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

you need a 13mm socket, a 12mm ?? i think triple square for the axle flange bolts, and a very large breaker bar with a 12pt 30mm socket for the hub bolt. They supply new flange bolts and the hub bolt, and even a 8mm allen socket for the new hardware.
you can do it, but its MUCH easier with a lift and some air tools http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_you need a 13mm socket, a 12mm ?? i think triple square for the axle flange bolts, and a very large breaker bar with a 12pt 30mm socket for the hub bolt. They supply new flange bolts and the hub bolt, and even a 8mm allen socket for the new hardware.
you can do it, but its MUCH easier with a lift and some air tools http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks. its at the dealer right now. if they call me and say its not under warranty then ill probably do this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

looks like im not replacing it. i hate my car, end of story.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Did the dealership get you with the "well you can pay this much for the work we've done so far or this much for us to fix it" line? I just love how they do that. Like you're going to pay them for doing nothing versus paying twice as much to have a vehicle! grrr


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

i took it there cause its clicking and i see grease. told them. they took it then i got a call saying my axles and cv are fine. but my subframe is bent up into the passenger control arm and thats whats making noise. said it would cost $700+ to fix it. told them sike and got my car back. they said its not going to hurt anything being like this, i dunno what these people are talking about....


----------



## 90gti16v (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

my drivers side inner cv was clicking for a while and last week it blow the f up. i just got my axle from raxle yesterday and it rocks.its beefy as shiit. you can pay 550 or so for a stock axle thats just going to blow up again or by one from raxle and not have anymore problems for 350 + 19 bucks for shipping.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_I am sure they can help you. http://www.raxles.com. Marty the owner usually answers the phone.


n/m



_Modified by Michael Blue at 10:16 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

I went with DSS stage 2.9-- I got the first set made through 20Squared Tuning...DSS redisigned the CV joint and these things rock...I believe they are very similar to raxles design, but mine should hold well over 5...possibly nearing 600hp, to bad I only want 400+ at the wheels--similar to MEik's set-up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*

They arent that similar actually. I beleive Raxles worked hand in hand with Audi to produce theirs and solve the short comings of the OEM axles all together. Mine are still running strong with no issues whatsoever, running at dangerously low heights with the new air bags, and plenty of aggressive driving etc. Holding up great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: New Raxles Axles! (Medic83)*

late in the thread i know... and i might of even missed it but do you guys know that the drive shaft shop makes axels... i have their stg II and they are flawless


----------



## Ryan Ferrari (Dec 17, 2010)

where did you get yours from for 350? my drivers side keeps snapping so im gonna get raxles...


----------



## slightlyVR6stoopid (Apr 18, 2010)

Ryan Ferrari said:


> where did you get yours from for 350?


 I don't know but you could try calling Raxle to see how much they are.


----------



## Xacto (Feb 25, 2002)

Ryan Ferrari said:


> where did you get yours from for 350? my drivers side keeps snapping so im gonna get raxles...


 The OP paid that 6 years ago so I doubt you'll find them at that price anymore, but call them up as mentioned and see.


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

"For the 6sp VR6 they are $349.95 each and come complete with all hardware/tools/ and instructions." - in an email from Marty 

I paid $750 for both axles and shipping to Washington last October. 

If you have any questions about them give Marty a call. I sent him a few emails with some questions and he responded with in a few minutes.


----------



## Ryan Ferrari (Dec 17, 2010)

Jo|\| said:


> "For the 6sp VR6 they are $349.95 each and come complete with all hardware/tools/ and instructions." - in an email from Marty
> 
> I paid $750 for both axles and shipping to Washington last October.
> 
> If you have any questions about them give Marty a call. I sent him a few emails with some questions and he responded with in a few minutes.


 thank you


----------



## slightlyVR6stoopid (Apr 18, 2010)

sorry for my response I'm use to hanging out in the mk4 forum where it's the norm, just got mine a couple hours ago.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Those look different.. Looks like he re-designed the inner... 


but as far as price they are still around the $350 mark.. my cost $377ea to ship em..


----------



## Xacto (Feb 25, 2002)

Props to Raxles for keeping the price the same after 6 years! :thumbup:


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

This thread was a blast from the past..LOL


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Medic83 said:


> This thread was a blast from the past..LOL


 I know lol what a bump... but it was perfect timing as my pass side axle CV died on my VRT and this thread popped up 

ordered some raxles from Marty yesterday and they were shipped the same day. $800 to Ontario for both, including shipping


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Lol that was a holy batman bump, my raxle are still good after many years lol.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> I know lol what a bump... but it was perfect timing as my pass side axle CV died on my VRT and this thread popped up
> 
> ordered some raxles from Marty yesterday and they were shipped the same day. $800 to Ontario for both, including shipping


 Just got mine at the door a few days ago:thumb up:


----------

